# what are your thoughts on APHA The Ultimate Fancy for my mare



## BekahBear

i have been wanting to breed my APHA mare. The Ultimate Fancy really caught my eye. he seems well put together and from the videos of him i have seen he seems to have a kind mind. i have seen pictures/videos of several of his foals and they seem real nice. 
what are your thoughts on him? 

i will try to get some decent pics of my mare this weekend. i dont have any good confo shots of her at all. i would like your opinion on if you think they would be a good match. her registered name is Showtime Specialty. she is on allbreedpedigree if you want to see her lineage

i have raised/started foals in the past and i will be keeping the foal. i would love it if the foal has color but i know he/she could come out solid and that is fine with me too. 
i am hoping to get a good all around horse. i dont show or compete in anything anymore (i showed in english hunter/jumpers for years when i was younger) i want something i can take on trails and pleasure ride on. i ride both english and western. i want something that i can use to play on barrel patterns for fun but doesnt need to be fast or anything (i have taken my retired english jumper to a couple "fun day" gymkhanas and was more than happy just doing a slow canter through the patterns. im not trying for ribbons i just want to go out and have fun with my horse). i would like to be able to do some really low jumping with the horse for fun at home (less than 3' courses). 
so im not looking to create a foal that really specializes in anything. i just want a horse that i can do a little of everything with and just have fun. 

here are a few pics of my mare. none of them are great pics. in the 1st pic she looks awkward to me for some reason. i think its because of how she was carrying her head/neck. this picture is also from a few years before i got her but it is the best side shot i could find for now. 
the 2nd and 3rd pics with the purple halter are from right after i brought her home they are not a great angle and she needed to put on a couple lbs at the time.


----------



## KigerQueen

I do not like the angle of his croup. very steep reminiscent of a halter (extreme halter) horse.
there is something else i dont like about him and i can't put my finger on it. something about his back and his legs. 

Really like your mare though!


----------



## greentree

His shoulder is as close to VERTICAL as I have ever seen. You need a stallion with a sloping shoulder.


----------



## BekahBear

Do you have any stallion recommendations taking into conderation what I am wanting in a foal and the basic conformation of my mare?


----------



## SunnyDraco

BekahBear said:


> Do you have any stallion recommendations taking into conderation what I am wanting in a foal and the basic conformation of my mare?


My personal recommendation:
http://www.secrethillsranch.com/main/?page_id=11

Not only is he an accomplished all around stallion, but he is also good looking and his foals are desired in the market. If crossed with your mare, you will get pinto coloring for full APHA registration and a strong chance of a well built all around baby as you desire to get through breeding.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sunny, did you look at their other stallion Dun It With A Whiz? I think I like him and the looks of his foals better although Bekah would still end up with the possibility of a solid foal from the crossing but if she's going to keep the foal and doesn't care about color it doesn't matter. He's N/N for frame so no worries there.


----------



## paintedpastures

pedigree of your mare would help,to try suggest suitable stallion:wink:. As for ones suggested like the Whiz horse best


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Before I would suggest anything I would want to know the 5 panel and LWO & Splash results on both horses. 

Not all that crazy about The Ultimate Fancy, he's just, meh, to me. I don't really have any suggestions for Paint stallions.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oops forgot to add his link.

Dun It With A Whiz | Secret Hills Ranch


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Before I would suggest anything I would want to know the 5 panel and LWO & Splash results on both horses.
> 
> Not all that crazy about The Ultimate Fancy, he's just, meh, to me. I don't really have any suggestions for Paint stallions.


I used google for the stallion the OP had posted, he is negative on LWO and I think he was clear for 5 panel but would have to google him again to be sure...

Stallion I suggested is negative for everything (5 panel, HYPP, splash & frame)

There is however a chance that the mare is HYPP positive, I looked at her pedigree on allbreed and her sire line goes directly to Impressive (his son that goes to the OP's mare is N/H for HYPP but the next three horses from him to the OP's mare on allbreed don't state their HYPP status). 

I second the opinion to test the mare for the 5 panel, HYPP and frame before making a decision
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BekahBear

i tested my mare a while ago and she is HYPP, HERDA, and Frame negative. she carries the SW1 splash gene
here is a link to her pedigree Showtime Specialty Paint


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

BekahBear said:


> i tested my mare a while ago and she is HYPP, HERDA, and Frame negative. she carries the SW1 splash gene
> here is a link to her pedigree Showtime Specialty Paint


Well, she's clear for all the main "ugly" stuff. I would still want to know if she carries PSSM1, GBED and MH, just so you can make well informed decisions. Even if you end up breeding to a stallion who is clear for everything, it's nice to know if she carries anything as some of those can be symptomatic for a carrier.


----------



## AnnaLover

IMO, if you can find that many things you don't like about the stallion you posted, you shouldn't even be considering him.

This guy is solid and AQHA registered, but a really nice stallion for those wanting an all-around baby. 
NewGallery


----------



## BekahBear

i personally really like The Ultimate Fancy. i just wanted to hear the opinions of others. i want to make sure i look at all options and that im not wearing blinders about him since i have met a couple horses out of him and fell in love with them. i have seen videos of him (at leisure in a field where i could see him moving out and using himself naturally) and there is something about him that i really like. one of the things i like most about him though is that he is known to throw babies that have willing minds and great dispositions. 

the other stallion i have been considering is HBF Catch My Irons (i attached a couple pics of him). he is not as well known but i had someone point me towards him a while back and he has really grown on me. what are your thoughts on him? i really like him, except for the shape of his head(i wish it was a little more refined. i think some of it is just because of his markings though). he does carry frame but my mare does not so that doesnt really affect anything. here is a video of him: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iQqzG8SeaM
he is out of HBF Iron Man. the only reason i did not consider HBF Iron Man is that i do not want a grey foal and i know that would be a 50% possibility with him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

He's listed as grey, so are these pics old? Oh yeah, never mind, I see he has greyed out. If you don't want a grey foal, then pass on him.


----------



## KigerQueen

he is really short backed and his legs seem disproportionate to the rest of his body.

there is something about his legs, mostly the fronts that i dont like. cant put my finger on it but still a no vote from me.

Huslers Deck Of Stars is a nice looking stud. most people seam to like his foals and him as well.

























stumbled upon this guy and like him a bit. Eight Second Ride


















Really like this guy thought he breeding gurus will need to see if he will compliment your mare.








Skips Nu Delta -
2000 Bay Tobiano Stallion
2015 Stud fee $750 - 
Includes chute fee and first shipment. 
Genetic Test Results: 
Herda N/N GBED N/N PSSM N/N HYPP N/N MH N/N

Sired by Delta Olena (Doc Olena x Delta)
- APHA World Champion 
- Earner of 145 APHA Points in Tiedown Roping, Cutting, Heading, 
Steer Stopping & Working Cowhorse.
- NCHA Money Earner


i am also seeing you are sticking with a more halter/western pleasure type. this guy might fir.

Hot Lopin Sensation


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He's listed as grey, so are these pics old? Oh yeah, never mind, I see he has greyed out. If you don't want a grey foal, then pass on him.


The sire of the stallion pictured is grey, the OP really likes the stallion's sire but not the chance of grey. The pictures aren't old/outdated as that particular son didn't get the grey gene ;-)

I do notice that the OP is consistently choosing stallions which are bred to be discipline specialized not all around horses like they say they want in a foal... The best way to increase your chances of an all around baby is to breed a talented all around mare to a talented all around stallion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HBF Iron Man (AQHA/APHA)


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> HBF Iron Man (AQHA/APHA)


From the OP's post "HBF Catch My Irons (i attached a couple pics of him). "
He is a sorrel son of HBF Iron Man, also a frame carrier and negative on the 5 panel. That is the son the OP is interested in, not his grey sire that the OP likes except for the grey ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ah OK! Well, anyhow, since we don't know the grey status of the son (is he too young to have greyed out in those pics, stuff like that), if she doesn't want a grey foal the easiest way to ensure that is to not breed to a horse who may go grey.


----------



## KigerQueen

Lopin is at stud the same place iron man is... just saying...


----------



## greentree

I love that Huslers deck of Stars!


----------



## BekahBear

here is a better conformation shot of The Ultimate Fancy. i would love to hear some more critiques on him now that there is a better picture to judge by. what are his strong/weak points in comparison to my mare?
im still a little stuck on him but if he is not a good cross for her i want to know exactly why so that i can finally move on in my mind.


----------



## greentree

Functional horse conformation is about geometry...mostly angles.
To move a limb a certain distance requires a certain degree of angle in the joints. 

To move a front leg from vertical, to horizontal(a stride length) the shoulder has to have enough closed up angle to then stretch the leg OUT. This horses shoulder has almost no angle, so his front leg can only move out a little bit.

His hindquarter is the same. From his hip, to his butt, back to his stifle, there is an open angle.

I wish I could draw lines on the picture for you, but I can't. They are very helpful. You might look at some older posts and find some lines drawn, or google them!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ditto what Greentree said, and just to add my .02 worth, I still don't like his head, the shape of his neck (plank-y) and his goosey looking rump, not to mention all the wonky angles. He's a pretty color and flashy pattern, and trust me as much as I'm a sucker for a pretty red horse with lots of chrome, I wouldn't touch him.


----------



## KigerQueen

his neck also looks as long as his body. that could e how he is standing though ad my mare can make her head look big in pics. but still. i would not breed him to your mare. you will not get an all round horse. you will gt a HUS and a WP horse.


----------



## JCnGrace

Besides what is already mention he's too downhill for my tastes.


----------



## BekahBear

after reading everyone's commentary on The Ultimate Fancy i can see what you are talking about. now that i take a closer look at him i am seeing a few things that i dont like. after looking at his pictures for more time than i care to admit over the last few days i can see some of his faults and that he would not compliment my mare in a way that would give me the baby that i want. i have met a couple of his babies and really loved their temperaments, and i am a sucker for his coloration. i think that is why i wasn't really seeing his conformation before. 

i still really like HBF Catch My Irons. i like his thoroughbred influence, his shorter back and his longer legs. i know that different people have different opinions about back length but from my years of showing Hunter Jumpers my trainers always leaned towards shorter backed horses. i also like his movement from the videos i have seen of him. 
i would like to hear a couple more critiques of HBF Catch My Irons and what you think the strengths/weaknesses would be crossing him with my mare. 

i am not looking for a baby that is fast and compact. i mainly just want something that can take me around some low hunter jumper type courses for fun. 

i looked at the stallions that everyone suggested. Huslers Deck Of Stars is nice. i had trouble finding a good confo shot of him. he looked pretty downhill in the pics i could find but i don't know if its just the pics or not.


----------



## stevenson

hes a cool hotrod from the stallion pages of the grey horse. 
again to downhill for my taste but glancing at him he is pretty.
I would not pick a fine boned horse, look for something with some bones to him, not twigs for legs. watch shoulder angle, croup angle and that they are not cow or sickle hocked, 
I would not want a sickle hocked horse , this shape / is not good for a hind leg.


----------



## Equidoc2013

I just want to say I think it is ridiculous that you have let these people talk you out of breeding your mare to The Ultimate Fancy. In your original post, you said you want to keep the foal, you don't want to show, and you just want a horse that will be fun to own and fun to do low-level jumping and trail riding with. Yet you are listening to people that are being over-the-top critical as if you are trying to breed for an Olympic champion. I think you need to circle back around and remember what your priorities are. If you want a truly GREAT horse, and not just a PERFECTLY CONFORMED show horse, you need to focus strongly on mind, temperament, and trainability. For these qualities, you just can't beat a TUF. You've already experienced this yourself. I have too. He throws minds like I've never seen, which is why I've been his devoted fan for more than 10 years. Heck, even if you did want a show horse, he's like number 5 or 6 on the APHA leading performance sires list! You don't get there without offspring that are winning in the show pen! One of his 2 year olds won a reserve Congress championship in HUS last year, proving his versatility as an all-around sire! I think your mare would be an amazing match for Tuf. If I didn't know any better, I'd think she was a Tuf daughter actually. You would get a gorgeous baby that would be in your pocket and as easy to train as a dog. I trained my first Tuf colt when I was 18, completely inexperienced, and it was easier than training my German Shepherd. They just love to please, and they want to be with their person. You would not regret breeding to Tuf, and I encourage you not to let yourself completely forget your priorities and be totally influenced by people trying to show off their knowledge of conformation by nitpicking over every little imperfection. No horse is "perfect," and by listening to the people on this forum talk, most of today's leading sires are complete trash. Take their opinions with a grain of salt and make your own decision!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Equidoc2013 said:


> I encourage you not to let yourself completely forget your priorities and be totally influenced by people trying to show off their knowledge of conformation by nitpicking over every little imperfection. No horse is "perfect," and by listening to the people on this forum talk, most of today's leading sires are complete trash. Take their opinions with a grain of salt and make your own decision!


I don't think anyone here is trying to "show off". She asked for opinions and she got them. Ultimately, it's her decision and her money. I don't much care for his looks in his ads. But if I had intimate knowledge of him, I could feel very different, since I DO value mind and temper above looks and "perfect" confo any day in the week. 

She totally should make up her own mind whether to use him or not, no one here has to live with her decisions, so we should not trump her feelings with ours. I'm definitely in the corner of, "go with your gut", since I allowed myself to be talked out of using 2 stallions I liked very much and have regretted those decisions. 

I'm in the Short Back Camp, I believe they have fewer back problems later on when ridden.


----------



## greentree

'Like'!! 

Ask for an opinion on a public forum.....get some opinions. If everyone just said, "oh, he is pretty!", and he was awful...how would THAT be helpful? 

Just like showing...asking for one person's opinion on that particular day.


----------



## Equidoc2013

Well it is my opinion that this thread is a bit ridiculous. She gets on here and says "I want to breed for a fun horse that I don't need to specialize in anything. I just want a fun horse to do a little bit of everything with" and within 3 or 4 posts her favorite stallion has been completely dismissed based on conceptions of his rump and shoulder from 2 pictures, and she's being suggested other stallions. One person even said they "wouldn't touch him." Really? Again, this is a stallion who is number 6 on the APHA leading performance sires list. How can he sire successful show horses time and time again but be too "wonky" to touch for a backyard pleasure horse? Maybe the harshness of your critique should depend a little on what the desired use of the foal is, but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## JCnGrace

You are entitled to your opinion. So are the rest of us.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

When you stand a stallion to the public, you have to be able to take criticisms or harsh opinions. It doesn't matter what I think of him, it matters what SHE thinks of him and if she likes him, no matter what I say, she'll use him and she should. It will be her foal, after all. 

I posted that I was going to look at a certain reining stallion. A LOT of hunt and dressage folks didn't care for him. It's ok, they don't have to. My foal is due any day. I appreciated their opinions, I took them and looked him over again and again and tried to see from their frame of reference, decided I still liked him enough to pay the fees and put my mare in foal to him. Their opinions did not make me like him less, but I DID take them and apply a very sharp looking glass to him when I went to see him. They brought up things I hadn't seen from pics, so I looked at him in real life and gave merit to what I found or didn't find. I have ZERO interest in reining BTW, but I DO want a good looking athletic foal. 

So if the OP then went back, looked at him again, no matter what she ultimately decides, good for her for listening and looking again. What he ranks in a certain discipline is nice, but no stallion is all things to all mares. And your dismissal of a "backyard pleasure horse" tells me all I need to know about your opinions. In other words, breed her to a donkey, it's only a backyard pleasure horse. We at least considered the mare, the foal and the stallion and gave honest opinions on how we felt the would produce with that mare. We didn't just say, "Oh Well, he's #6 so go ahead, it's only a backyard pleasure horse.". IMO, go for #1 and cut out the middle men if you're going to spend that kind of money.


----------



## Smilie

KigerQueen said:


> his neck also looks as long as his body. that could e how he is standing though ad my mare can make her head look big in pics. but still. i would not breed him to your mare. you will not get an all round horse. you will gt a HUS and a WP horse.



You will NOt get a HUS horse
Far as all around, that depends at the level you wish to show at, or where that horse has shown. There are lots of 'jack of All trades, master of none.
For some reason, none of the images come up for me when I click on Image links
When you look at a stallion, you do not look just at the horse, or what he himself has done, as you aren't buying that stud.
You look at what he produces, and what those babies have done. Then you look at what type of mares he has nicked with well.
This is also the reason young stallions, even with a good show record, never demand the price of a stallion that has several generations of offspring out there, doing well
So, if stallions are going to be compared here, lets compare production records


----------



## Smilie

Equidoc2013 said:


> Well it is my opinion that this thread is a bit ridiculous. She gets on here and says "I want to breed for a fun horse that I don't need to specialize in anything. I just want a fun horse to do a little bit of everything with" and within 3 or 4 posts her favorite stallion has been completely dismissed based on conceptions of his rump and shoulder from 2 pictures, and she's being suggested other stallions. One person even said they "wouldn't touch him." Really? Again, this is a stallion who is number 6 on the APHA leading performance sires list. How can he sire successful show horses time and time again but be too "wonky" to touch for a backyard pleasure horse? Maybe the harshness of your critique should depend a little on what the desired use of the foal is, but hey, that's just my opinion.



I don't know any of the leading paint stallions, as I raised Appaloosas, but your point is right on
A stallion's worth is based on what he produces, and I agree for people to tear him apart, post pictures of horses with greater flaws, unknown production records, is counter productive

Doc Bar was bred to be a race horse. Could not run, and then became a halter horse, until halter stallions got more size.
He was then crossed to a cutting mare, and that became a magic cross, with Doc Bar founding a cutting horse dynasty . Just looking at him, I sure would not have picked him as an athlete-it is what he did as a sire. that made him proven
Being 6th on the leading sire's list, doe snot mean he is exactly producing dog food!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Equidoc2013 said:


> In your original post, you said you want to keep the foal, you don't want to show, and you just want a horse that will be fun to own and fun to do low-level jumping and trail riding with. Yet you are listening to people that are being over-the-top critical as if you are trying to breed for an Olympic champion.


Shouldn't a responsible breeder - even one with only a single mare - be attempting to produce the best cross possible? Just because the OP is producing a "backyard horse" doesn't mean it shouldn't be the best horse she can hope to get out of her mare.

The OP asked for opinions and got them, along with the reasons the posters felt that way. You could show me the #1 halter stallion in all the world and I would never consider breeding to him, as that is not what I want in my backyard.

I find it suspicious that someone who has never posted on HF before would suddenly show up in this thread this way.


----------



## Smilie

phantomhorse13 said:


> Shouldn't a responsible breeder - even one with only a single mare - be attempting to produce the best cross possible? Just because the OP is producing a "backyard horse" doesn't mean it shouldn't be the best horse she can hope to get out of her mare.
> 
> The OP asked for opinions and got them, along with the reasons the posters felt that way. You could show me the #1 halter stallion in all the world and I would never consider breeding to him, as that is not what I want in my backyard.
> 
> I find it suspicious that someone who has never posted on HF before would suddenly show up in this thread this way.


Yes, she got opinions, from a public forum,somewhere I would not go to in the first place, for any definitive breeding advise
Everyone has the choice to breed whatever type of horse they want. 
I also don't breed to halter horses (learned that lesson long ago, that you don't breed a performance horse to a halter horse and hope for a pretty performance horse)
I learned to breed like to like.
Many stallions are duds , far as pasting on any of their desired characteristics, thus , when considering a stallion, YOU LOOK AT WHAT THEY PRODUCE, judged by those horses competing against their peers, and by an impartial third party
No, not perfect system, but still a heck of a lot better then those self proclaimed World champions, standing in someones' backyard

I just actually checked out his home site and offspring, and there are some very nice offspring, showing in various events,esp western pl and HUS. Some of them sure look very good to me. Some are youth horses.
When a stallion is out there producing, that is what you look at, far as whether you should breed your mare to that stallion or not
Mayor Bonanza was certainly a well known AQHA sire of performance horses
I think the OP is trying to breed a very nice horse, and if anything, she lacks 'mare power.'
Come on, the horse is 5th, far as leading sire, so not exactly aiming low, by breeding to him!


----------



## Equidoc2013

phantomhorse13 said:


> I find it suspicious that someone who has never posted on HF before would suddenly show up in this thread this way.


Lol you find it suspicious? What does that even mean? What are you suspicious of exactly? I googled my favorite stallion, whom i said in my initial post I've loved for more than 10 years, this thread came up in the results, I read it, and found it to be ridiculous, so I told the OP I thought it was sad that she had been so quickly talked out of breeding to a stallion that would have given her an amazing foal. Tell me, if I had just joined the stallion-bashing party with the rest of you, would my first post have been so suspicious? There is always going to be a first post for everyone, so is it because my opinion opposed the majority that you have a problem? I'd really love to know.


----------



## Equidoc2013

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And your dismissal of a "backyard pleasure horse" tells me all I need to know about your opinions. In other words, breed her to a donkey, it's only a backyard pleasure horse. We at least considered the mare, the foal and the stallion and gave honest opinions on how we felt the would produce with that mare. We didn't just say, "Oh well, he's #6 so go ahead, it's only a backyard pleasure horse.". IMO, go for #1 and cut out the middle men if you're going to spend that kind of money.


I did not "dismiss" backyard pleasure horses, but I do think the thought process for breeding for personal pleasure should be quite different than breeding for a particular purpose, be it halter, reining, dressage, etc. I can only assume by your statement that you are not the type of person who would go to the animal shelter to adopt a dog you want to keep as a personal companion, right? If you wanted a dog to be your running buddy, would that dog need to be sired by a Best in Show champion? Or do you believe that mutts can make just as good of pets as $4500 champion-bred purebreds? Say what you want about my opinions, but breeding horses is not "one size fits all." Not every horse has to be sired by the #1 stallion in the country in order to be a great horse that satisfies their owners' needs. The gene pool would be quite small if that were the case. And by the way, your comment about breeding to a donkey would be considered deeply offensive to friends of mine who raise and show mules. Yes, even mules have their place and lots of people love them. My first horse could do all of the things the OP says she wants her foal to do, and he was a BLAST. I would not have traded him for the world; great personality, safe, fun to ride, could do a little of everything but excelled at nothing. He was an OTTB who wasn't fast enough to make it as a racehorse, and I guarantee you he wasn't sired by Secretariat. My point? Whether or not the foal a stallion produces is going to have a sweepy, lofty enough trot to win the congress in HUS makes no difference to someone who is not going to compete in HUS. Like it or not, if you are breeding for personal pleasure and don't care if your foal will be a congress or world champion, the stakes just aren't as high. There are horse owners out there in love with their pleasure horses that are sired by stallions that would make you all cringe, but they don't mean any less to their owners. Personally, I think if the OP just wants a fun horse, she could easily go out and buy one, or adopt a rescue; however if she wants to breed her 20 year old mare because the mare is special to her, probably has a good personality, and has decent conformation, then more power to her. But the mare is 50% of the foal. It makes no sense to hold the stallion to these ridiculous standards and completely ignore the mare's qualifications. TUF has been "good enough" for mares far superior to the OP's, and the resulting offspring have proven themselves in arenas far more prestigious than the OP's outdoor arena. He sires foals with great minds, fun, loving personalities, good bone, and great conformation and movement. Those should be the qualities the OP prioritizes in a stallion. The fact that he is extensively proven as a sire, FAR above any other stallions mentioned in this thread, is just gravy.


----------



## Smilie

To go for a number one stallion, one would certainly need to first make sure the mare is close tot he same caliber, in order for that stallion to have great odds of producing that desired individual , or even to be able to breed to him in the first place.
In fact, many well known and successful stallions only stand to approved mares, as any offspring are just credited as being representative of what he produces, by many people, without taking the mares into account
Some stallion owners, wishing to promote their stallion through his get, even offer reduced or free breeding, to proven mares
The Op just wants this foal for herself, and i think, if she can have that stallion owner even approve her mare, then she should go for it
If I wanted to breed to a certain stallion, and he had successful offspring out there, I would check the bloodlines of the mares bred to him, that proved the best cross. Then, if my mare fit into that general group, sure would mean more then any internet opinions-JMO


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

The OP asked for opinions and was given them. You don't agree with the opinions given, that's perfectly ok. You don't have to. The rest of your arguments, and brow beating are of no concern to me. My personal desires in an animal have no bearing on this thread, so I don't feel the need to answer. All of this, your thoughts, the OP's thoughts, the other posters thoughts are all just that, opinions. And we're all entitled to have them and when asked, to express them, which we all did. It's not your place to harangue us all and insist we're wrong and need to change our opinions. The OP didn't ask whether I thought she should breed her mare at all, she asked if I thought the stallion was a good match. I don't and told her so, and also told her why. I stand by my original thoughts. No stallion is All That to every mare, and if they stand their stallion the way I do and have done for years, they reserve the right to approve the mare before they agree to breed him. Being careful of your choices helps to make the stallion a top producer. There's no guarantee they will accept every mare that wants to buy a breeding. So even had we all said, "Oh yes, by all means, buy that breeding.", they may not have agreed to accept the mare offered.


----------



## Remali

In answer to the question. I think if you like the stallion's temperament, and you like his offspring, and he compliments your mare... go for it. I will admit I am not a fan of the halter-type horse, I prefer the reining and cowhorse types. But, in the end, I think you should go with your gut feeling. I like your mare.

FYI... of the stallions posted here, I like Dun It With A Whiz.


----------



## Remali

I'll admit I don't know much about Paints or QH's, I'm partial to the reiners and cutting horses. I thought this guy was pretty nice, although the stud fee is on the higher side perhaps.

Oswood Stallion Station » METELES CAT

Meteles Cat


----------



## greentree

I am with YOU, Remali!! What a lovely horse.


----------

